# How do these guys do it? Why can't I? :-(



## Exibar (Aug 16, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MotherBoard-Scr...in_0?hash=item3ef7989eeb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

This guy has sold a few hundred pounds of escrap. He's sold the waste product from people like some of us, that can't or won't deal with the hard to refine items that are left over. He's pulled all the fingers, flatpacks, etc off of all these cards and has STILL managed to sell them at around $1.50 a pound plus shipping....
I'm trying to sell 35 pounds of motherboards with sarting bid of $24 and I can't even do that....
http://cgi.ebay.com/35-lbs-of-386-4...lion?hash=item20acdf6eda&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Maybe I should throw all my "garbage" that's left over after I strip the cards up on ebay and see if that sells.....

Mike B


----------



## Oz (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe it is because his boards have the very rare element “TALLADIUM” that can be recovered as mentioned in his description.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe because he has more pictures. I see the flatpaks stuff still on the boards, maybe shipping, he is shipping 100 lbs for 45 and you are shipping 35 lbs for 30.77.

Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 16, 2009)

I will tell you one thing, the 386 and 486 motherboards that I have seen have
very nice gold on the memory slots and sometimes on the cpu socket as well.
If the gold looks good, I have used a heat gun to get the memory slots off the
motherboard to process in AP or nitric acid with very good results. Some of the
add on memory boards and communication cards for the older PC's had memory
slots on them that yielded good quantities and quality of gold as well. 8)


----------



## Exibar (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll see if I can throw more pics up in the auction. Not sure what I can do about shipping... maybe drop it down to Parcel Post, that might knock a few bucks off but I let ebay calculate the shipping costs maybe that's part of the problem... maybe ebay calculates too high?

If they don't sell, I'll rip them apart pulling off the memory slots, flatpacks, etc and just process them. 

thanks again guys!
Mike B


----------



## CARRJAM1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes your best bet is to go to the p.o. and get a price for parcel post. I also sold some boards on ebay and that is how I did it. But I luckily found a company close to me that will pay $1.90 a pound for motherboards "after I take off the cpu's and flatpacks",and $2.00 a pound for the riser cards,video cards and etc. They also buy the power supply boards from me for .45 cents a pound. The cpu's and ram goes to ebay. I came to this forum to maybe start refining and I would love to ,but for now it just a matter or tearing apart and selling off. Sorry for the rambling. If any one is in my general area I would be willing to sell right to you. I would really love to trade for some nuggets. I could supply somebody a really good amount of scrap to refine.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 17, 2009)

Where are you located? Someone of the forum is probably close by. 8)


----------



## CARRJAM1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry fogot to mention that. I am in IL. town called Braceville about 1 hour south of Chicago.


----------



## goldrush2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

The guys selling on ebay..."Price fix" some times it looks like they sell there stuff for a higher price but they don't. All they do is buy there own stuff back its petty funny when it happen.....LOL



Keith


----------

